# Fantastic Sermon Jams



## Lincolnshire Paul (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi!

Anyone have any great little sermon jams from Youtube they can post for the benefit of us PB'ers? 

I don't always have the time to listen to a whole sermon, so hearing the conclusion can often be a great sort of daily devotional. 

I'll post a couple of my favorites up here for discussion, but please add your own!

(Hope this is in the right section of this forum)

[video=youtube;hF7rjzDzh6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF7rjzDzh6s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF7rjzDzh6s[/video]

[video=youtube;yK0wks-0DGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK0wks-0DGc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK0wks-0DGc[/video]

[video=youtube;uA1RMC4OS2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA1RMC4OS2E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA1RMC4OS2E[/video]

Blessings,
Paul


----------

